# Help - I Really Need to Eat :(



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

This IBS is really taking its toll on me. I have never had a weight problem (I am slim to begin with) but now, not being able to eat like I did with ongoing IBS-D, I am really having a problem. So what I need to know is if someone can recommend either a diet plan or some foods I can eat. My doctor ran all the tests and he said he found nothing. I even took a test for celiac which also came back negative. I do not have any pain (unless I eat something that bothers me). Sometimes I think it is starch and other times vegetables and definitely fruitose and high fruitose.Any suggestions of what I can eat to put back the weight would be soooo apppreciative.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

catarific said:


> This IBS is really taking its toll on me. I have never had a weight problem (I am slim to begin with) but now, not being able to eat like I did with ongoing IBS-D, I am really having a problem. So what I need to know is if someone can recommend either a diet plan or some foods I can eat. My doctor ran all the tests and he said he found nothing. I even took a test for celiac which also came back negative. I do not have any pain (unless I eat something that bothers me). Sometimes I think it is starch and other times vegetables and definitely fruitose and high fruitose.Any suggestions of what I can eat to put back the weight would be soooo apppreciative.


Since I started following the Great Taste No Pain diet plan (combining foods for good digestion), I have been eating fine with no diarrhea for 3 days now! No diarrhea at all - actually I am constipated now - but you know what, I am not complaining - it is a good break!


----------



## suz11 (Sep 9, 2007)

catarific said:


> This IBS is really taking its toll on me. I have never had a weight problem (I am slim to begin with) but now, not being able to eat like I did with ongoing IBS-D, I am really having a problem. So what I need to know is if someone can recommend either a diet plan or some foods I can eat. My doctor ran all the tests and he said he found nothing. I even took a test for celiac which also came back negative. I do not have any pain (unless I eat something that bothers me). Sometimes I think it is starch and other times vegetables and definitely fruitose and high fruitose.Any suggestions of what I can eat to put back the weight would be soooo apppreciative.


I have the same problem. My diet is extremely limited and I am beginning to react to food which have been safe foods. This is very frustrating so I know how you feel. I have also lost a great deal of weight. The only thing I do to add calories and to try to heal my gut is to use a product called UltraInflamx by Metagenics. It is a powdered food which is healing for the gut and provides many of the nutrients that are not being absorbed.I have 3 portions a day and although it is expensive, it adds calories to my otherwise limited diet.I also get IV vitamins and minerals from my doctor as IBS robs the body of all of these. I am looking for answers myself and find that, although, my episodes are less frequent than before, not being able to enjoy food or even go out to eat have been adding to the difficulty of this horrible condition.Best of luck


----------

